
California Becomes First State to Mandate Female Board Directors - mooseburger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-becomes-first-state-to-mandate-female-board-directors-1538341932
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109162),
which was posted earlier (and isn't paywalled).

~~~
mooseburger
Sorry! I genuinely didn't see that one.

~~~
dang
No worries. It happens all the time.

------
neonate
[https://outline.com/42XAWB](https://outline.com/42XAWB)

